# Northern New Mexico Property



## nuevomex (Aug 4, 2011)

Lots of mature cottonwood trees, quiet, private, with large open spaces that could be cultivated. Nice view. Property fenced. Modular 2/3 br home plus free-standing addition of large room with wood stove and bath with elec. heat. Could be used for studio, office or 4th large bedroom. Wireless internet connection available with DSL phone service. All modern appliances including washer/dryer, (central AC uninstalled) three outbuildings including well house, run in shed and shed with room for shop or garden supplies. New front porch with flower boxes not shown. Sub-divided into four separate lots but being sold as one parcel. One lot has electric and water. 1 mile to Abiquiu village, P.O. and Bode's store. Pictures may be seen here:
6 Acres plus house, addition and more


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks like a very nice place on the inside. Someone spent some time fixing it up to a cozy home.


----------

